# Vancouver, BC - starting a support group



## sumguy (Sep 10, 2007)

*.*

.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.meetup.com/Vancouver-Social-Freedom-Meet-up/

This looks like a fun group.


----------

